# Our first dog show - so fun!



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

My 7 year old daughter and I attended our first dog show a couple of weeks ago in Fort Worth and it was really neat! I wasn't sure what to expect but we had a great time. Lots of gorgeous dogs to admire and lots of vendor booths to shop! We spent most of our time in the small dog area, and I got a few photos to share. If you've never been to a dog show you should try to see one, it's really fun! I just wish there were more maltese being shown, there were not very many which surprised me because there are so many good breeders around here. But now for pix...

Scruffy's Validian Busy Buzzin Around handled by Tara Martin Rowell. Won Best of Breed when we were there.








A close up of Buzz. He is fabulous.








A cute Affenpinscher pic I took for Stacy








One of the Chinese Crested people was SO nice and let Kels get "hands on"








This is Adura Rhapsody's Double Stuff giving Kels a big fat kiss. I told her do NOT touch the dog (but it was ok if he touched her!)








This is Kels with her new Jr Showmanship prospect, a 165 lb great dane (just kidding)








And last but not least, the westies cuteness was almost more than I could stand


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to see Buzz in person, but he is indeed gorgeous. That was quite a show with several of the nicest Maltese represented. So glad you and your daughter enjoyed it.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those are good pictures. My favorite is the doggy kiss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing photos of some amazing dogs! The dogs are all so breathtakingly beautiful. Your daughter is super precious!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I LOVE dog shows. :chili::chili: So glad that you and Kelsey got to go. What spectacular photos!!! Have you shared them with their breeders? I'm sure they would love them. So is Kels bitten by the show bug?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> I haven't had the chance to see Buzz in person, but he is indeed gorgeous. That was quite a show with several of the nicest Maltese represented. So glad you and your daughter enjoyed it.


Tonia Hollibaugh was there too with Adele who is also very special. If you ever come to Dallas I'll follow you around and take pix! Come on!



Snowbody said:


> I LOVE dog shows. :chili::chili: So glad that you and Kelsey got to go. What spectacular photos!!! Have you shared them with their breeders? I'm sure they would love them. So is Kels bitten by the show bug?


Ha, not yet! But she had fun. I did (with the help of Stacy) share my photos with Tara Rowell. I wasn't sure what the policy was on taking photos so I was a little hesitant to take very many. But next time it will be a free for all.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The pics are so fabulous! What a fun time! Kels is super cute with all the dogs . buzz is beyond words... And the Westie pic- totally makes me smile! I hope you guys get bit by the show bug 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like so much fun! I would love to attend a show!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Celita, you are really good w/that camera & it looks like Kels is good w/dogs. That great dane shot was a hoot! I was also surprised to see Kelsey in a dress. LOL
I LOVE dog shows but I hated it when I tried showing---just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Celeta, dog shows are my choice of sports; not a 'sports' fan, but a dog show fan.
I used to be a vendor at the Bluebonnet/Toy Show in Dallas every year - I don't do that anymore, tons of work but total success!
I like to take pictures at dog shows, I always ask the owner/handler if I can take pictures before taking. I've never been told 'no'.
3 years ago, I took a 90 year old dear friend with me to the Bossier City show; it was her very first ever dog show and she really enjoyed it.
It's also a great place to buy those special products that usually have to be ordered/shipped.
Loved your pictures - the Chinese Crested are one of my favorite toys; the people are very nice. I used to have a Westie; very smart dogs and delightful. Yorkie people are extremely nice....love 'em.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like a fun time was had by all! I think Kels is a Jr. Showmanship shoe in!! Your pics, as always, are spectacular!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a fun day! Celeta, your daughter is so adorable. She must have had a great time.
And is it just me, or does that super cute Westie look an awful lot like Steve if he had pointy ears....just sayin'....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> What a fun day! Celeta, your daughter is so adorable. She must have had a great time.
> And is it just me, or does that super cute Westie look an awful lot like Steve if he had pointy ears....just sayin'....


Haha, he sure does! Maybe that's why I loved them so much!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Celeta, what a blast you guys had!! Thanks for sharing, I loved seeing these pics. :wub: Your little girl looks sooo happy!!! She was in doggie heaven, lol!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh he is gorgeous and I don't blame you the westie was too cute for words.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I would love to attend a dog show. I can never find any though, they are always just small local dog clubs. Your daughter is a little beauty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your fun. I remember the first time I went to a dog show...I was so excited. I took so many pictures that I had a whole album. That show was in Pasadena and spectacular. I'm not so impressed with the dog shows in this location though. I could go to the Cow Palace (San Francisco) which is a very big show, but I have never been able to make. Every year I plan to go, but it never works out. 

I'm glad you all had a good time. Maybe you can come to nationals in Chicago next year. There are lots and lots of Malts...well all Malts... and your girlfriends. I had so much fun last year.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pictures!! Your daughter is adorable and so are those pups! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

